# Which harness is best?



## Juanelle (Jan 1, 2010)

Can you tell me which kind of harness you like best? I am trying to find one for Bentley. He is still just so tiny, but I wanted to started working with him inside. If we could ever get snow off the ground and somewhat warmer weather, I could take him out.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

My favorite "everyday" harnesses are the step-in harnesses from Angelyn at Tickled Pink Boutique (http://www.shoptickledpinkboutique.com). They are extremely high quality and are easy to put on/take off when you have a squirmy dog! They are adjustable, and she will also custom make you one if you prefer a certain ribbon/webbing color. You can "upgrade" them with a metal buckle and/or an additional D-ring in the front if you prefer.

Some of the vest-style harnesses you see are great, but for a growing puppy I would probably wait to purchase one because they are not as adjustable. Your puppy may have a 9" chest now, but by the time he's done growing his chest could be 13"-15" so you would have to purchase several sizes between now and then.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I use the buddy belt. We've had it for years and it's still in great shape. And it's very secure - I don't worry that she'll slip out of it.


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

BUDDY BELT...:thumbsup: without a doubt.

You might want to wait until he's full grown to buy a buddy belt and just use a nylon for now but this is my final choice after maybe 8 or 10 different types including some pricey ones! I've used fabric braided, nylon, rolled leather, faux suede, and step in with leash attached. The only one I've never tried is a fabric vest type as I can't imagine it would be secure as I walk my dogs and use the harness to secure them with a short belt in the car seat.

I leave my harness on all the time with the ID, very important, and they are very comfortable and secure. My dogs are full grown at about 10-12 lbs and they use a size 4. My daughters pup is full grown at 6 lbs and uses a size 3. They are leather and come in wonderful colors!

good luck, mary anna


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

LJSquishy said:


> My favorite "everyday" harnesses are the step-in harnesses from Angelyn at Tickled Pink Boutique (http://www.shoptickledpinkboutique.com). They are extremely high quality and are easy to put on/take off when you have a squirmy dog! They are adjustable, and she will also custom make you one if you prefer a certain ribbon/webbing color. You can "upgrade" them with a metal buckle and/or an additional D-ring in the front if you prefer.
> 
> Some of the vest-style harnesses you see are great, but for a growing puppy I would probably wait to purchase one because they are not as adjustable. Your puppy may have a 9" chest now, but by the time he's done growing his chest could be 13"-15" so you would have to purchase several sizes between now and then.


We use Angelyn's step in harness too and I love it. I have a lot of different ones..but now I just mainly use her step-in one. Also you can get the backing with satin which is nice/helpful with the coat.

I also have some harness vests from Des (a vendor here) and they're extremely well made and the velcro is super strong.


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

Another Buddy Belt fan here. But like Mary Anna said--you'll do fine training him and starting out in a cheaper harness if he's going to be growing a bunch.

My Tiff is about 9 lbs and on a size 4 BB, she's on the 4th hole in with no clothes on and on the last hole with a bulky winter coat underneath.

Zora's (I'm guessing) 5-6 lbs and I have her in a size 3 Buddy Belt on the 4th hole in with no clothes, 1st hole with a winter coat underneath.

The Buddy Belt site is being updated atm, but when it's back up, if you're interested, take a look at them here: Welcome to BUDDY BELT (A Division of Class Art Productions Inc.)

(right now the pages are up but some images--like the sizing chart seem to be broken)


----------

